# This was a fun repaint...



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Painted the metal structure holding the slides. Slides did not get painted, but all 126 steps did too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks good! 

Guess we know what you did during your break times.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice job!

....


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks great! What products did you use?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice transformation!


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice, what park is that


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Killens Pond Water park, I used SW Industrial Oil base High solid primer and top coat was SW Sher Cryl.... That project was done in November so no fun at break time, but there was a lot of metal grinding.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

I knew it looked familiar I been there a couple of times


----------

